# Dog lovers help us decide which puppy to keep



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

we are down to our last few AKC boxer puppies. We are keeping a fawn female,but can't decide. My children can't agree on one. So you nice folks tell us your choice, so maybe we can't pick one soon. 

We can't decide because they are both soooo sweet. Love to keep both fawns.Please pick no. 1 or no. 2

no. 1







[/COLOR]

No. 2

 








 


THANKS FOR HELPING US OUT.

 


WE LOVE THEM ALL.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 9, 2007)

Easy...send me #1.



:


----------



## Shaladar (Jan 9, 2007)

Awwwww, wook at those widdo faces



:



:

If I was picking one out, from a picture, and I know nothing about Boxers,....number 1 calls to me.

Sue


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

: Thanks No. 1 is who my daugther Ashley loves and No.2 is who my neice Skylar loves(my neice lives with us).

Right now No. 1 is up 2 votes

Keep the votes coming.

THANKS MELISSA


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 9, 2007)

For me, I'd pick #1. I prefer an all black nose for my own dogs. I LOVE boxers (my BIL has a brindle). However, they are both too cute! That is exactly why I don't know if I could ever breed dogs! I don't think I could let ANY of them go!


----------



## Cimarron (Jan 9, 2007)

I had to keep going back and forth, and I usually like the ones with more white on the face but something about 1 wins out!! Sheila


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

: NO. 1 HAS FOUR VOTES 

NO. 2 HAS NO VOTES AT THIS TIME.

THANKS MELISSA


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jan 9, 2007)

They are both very cute but No 1 has something about the face that makes me keep going back. If all else fails send them both to me and I will make them a very happy home!!!


----------



## lvponies (Jan 9, 2007)

There's just something about #1!!! I vote for #1


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

: no. 1 has 6 votes so far. no. 2 has no votes

my daughter will love to hear everyone is voting for her baby.

thanks melissa


----------



## Denali (Jan 9, 2007)

I like #2, she looks like she has a little bit bigger, boxier head, if that makes sense! Her muzzle, especially is bigger, or looks bigger. Of course, it could just be the pictures too, but they are both adorable!! Very cute!! Where are you located? NO, no, don't tell me. Too much temptation!!



:

Vicki


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

:saludando: no. 1 has 6 votes

no 2 has 1 vote.no. 2 is bigger as of weigh from the vet's office. 

Vicki,

we live in brandon, ms.

we have two brindles left for sale as well.

thanks melissa


----------



## miniluv (Jan 9, 2007)

Awwwww, they are both so adorable, but I really really like #1. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 9, 2007)

I can't pick one!!!! How could you choose between the two of them! Either way one puppy looses a child!

Lets see.... If I had to make the decision I would choose who follows me more on their own free will. I like to have animals that pick me, I don't pick them. Works best that way



:

But back to your situation... 2 girls in love with a different puppy. Only one way to solve it without showing favorites to either girl.

Flip a coin! That is what I would do!

"heads" is #1

"tails" is #2

2 out of 3 wins.

Now when I flip the coin, this is what I actually got:

Flipp......

TAILS!

Flipp......

HEADS!

Flipp.....

TAILS!

Of course you could take a deck of cards and have each child draw a card. Hi card wins.

Or even better yet, the first one that sells is the one that goes. This way someone else makes your choice. (I know, not fair to the buyer, but this takes it totally out of your hands.)

Good luck, and if it were me, I would keep them both if at all possible! Couldn't break a kid's heart or either of those puppy's heart!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 9, 2007)

I can not pick love them both so send them my way.



:



:


----------



## Miniv (Jan 9, 2007)

This is what I am getting by looking into their faces (eyes)........

Puppy no.1 is worried about her future and if and where she is going to end up......

Puppy no.2 is very relaxed (almost apathetic!) and okay with whomever she ends up with. She obviously trusts you that she is going to end up with a good family -- one way or another.

No. 1 pup is going to be a more interesting personality and intensely loyal to YOU ......but perhaps more work(?).

No. 2 pup is going to love and be happy with whomever. She's one who may never be intensely loyal to anyone, but will easily accept and love anyone.

Just my take.......

MA


----------



## Melissa F (Jan 9, 2007)

i like # 2. reminds me of my brothers old dog honey


----------



## FoRebel (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd keep #1. She looks more like the breed standard at this point.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

: No. 1 has 8 votes

no. 2 has 3 votes

thanks for playing along.I hate to tell one of the girls one has to be sold. I would love to keep both, but we have 5 dogs already(including their mother who is brindle)

melissa


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 9, 2007)

I have to agree... #1 has a certain look.. definitely #1



:


----------



## stormo41 (Jan 9, 2007)

can we still vote? i think you should keep #2 and send #1 to me!

*cough* that means #1 lol *cough*


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

: no. 1 is in the lead with 10 votes(i told my daughter you all were voting for her fawn female, she smiled big)

no. 2 has only 3 votes.

Keep voting,

melissa


----------



## Melissa F (Jan 9, 2007)

how many votes be4 its won?


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

: My children want us to vote until this weekend, so they are hoping the one they like is better.

We are voting for fun. I don't know how to tell one of them the other has to be sold, very hard decision.

Which one do you all think would be better for breeding later on?

thanks melissa


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you all

I love #1 and I heard that #1 is winning!!!!!!!




: ashley :new_multi:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 9, 2007)

Honestly I think # 2 is cuter!haha



:


----------



## stormo41 (Jan 9, 2007)

on second thought you should send them both to me, because if you only send me one she would get loney :lol:

I love boxers, have wanted one for a long time, but mom and dad siad no, and now I don't have space when I'm living on my own :lol:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jan 9, 2007)

I love #1


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

: no 1 has 11 votes

no 2 has 4 votes

we love them both.

we do have one brindle female and one brindle male left for sale.

female brindle left






male brindle left






see have had great choices. we had eight to choice from. we want fawn, because the mother is brindle. the father is fawn, but we don't own him.

thanks melissa


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

:aktion033: [SIZE=12pt]HI,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]



: Thank you for all of the comments about the both of them .[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] :lol: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

 :new_multi: ASHLEY



:



: [SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]


----------



## Colleen (Jan 9, 2007)

Well actually I think that you should keep #2. She has a very sweet and loyal looking face and #1 looks very sassy.

Definitely #2 :aktion033: :lol:



:


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 9, 2007)

: no. 1 has 11 votes 

no. 2 has 5 votes.

melissa


----------



## bonloubri (Jan 9, 2007)

This is not an easy decision at all. Something about #2 draws my attention. They are both as cute as can be, but I vote for #2.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 9, 2007)

if you are still voting, #1 gets my vote! especially after what MA said...


----------



## Robin1 (Jan 10, 2007)

I would keep #1. She looks the closest to the breed standard from what I can see on the picture and to add to it, she just has a look about her.



:

Robin


----------



## wantminimore (Jan 10, 2007)

I would pick #2.

Leslie


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 10, 2007)

: no 1 has 13 votes

no 2 has 7 votes

melissa :aktion033:


----------



## justjinx (Jan 10, 2007)

:bgrin oh, #1 says "send me to Wisconsin"! jennifer :bgrin


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 10, 2007)

no. 1 has 14 votes as of today

no. 2 has 7 votes as of today.

i don't know how to let one go, the other child heart will be so broken( any ideals)

why couldn't they have decide on the same one, it would have been alot easier.

thanks melissa


----------



## Reble (Jan 10, 2007)

As a breeder the larger female, *usually* have bigger litters?

Also Good bite, no hernias, personality....

Good Luck :aktion033: hard to decide



:


----------



## Shelley (Jan 10, 2007)

Just looks-wise, I'd say #1 hands down.

But looks aren't everything (if you aren't showing). You need to go by which personality

best suits your family first.

That being said, I have much better luck choosing from somebody else's litters than my

own. I think I look at my own so much I get confused - and the heart comes into play, also.

Good luck choosing!

Shelley


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Jan 10, 2007)

They are both really cute...i would keep them both if i were in your position! lol. we have 8 dogs....YIKES!

however, just from the first time i looked at the pictures #1 really jumped out at me. There's just something about that face! Or maybe its her eyes? because everywhere else they both look so much alike i can barely distinguish them. #1


----------



## Reble (Jan 10, 2007)

Number two notice is more fawn than number 1 might change.....


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 10, 2007)

Reble said:


> Number two notice is more fawn than number 1 might change.....


Fawns come in light to dark color fawns. she is 7 weeks old now. i don't think she will be brindle.

Thanks for the information,

melissa



:


----------



## Miniv (Jan 10, 2007)

MBhorses said:


> no. 1 has 14 votes as of today
> 
> no. 2 has 7 votes as of today.
> 
> ...



I really didn't give my "vote" because it breaks my heart to have you decide that way. I really don't have a VOTE.

My suggestion is that you listen to your OWN heart and your OWN gut when deciding........or, keep BOTH if you have the space both in your home and in your heart.





MA


----------



## luckymeacres (Jan 10, 2007)

I think number 2, she is so adorable.


----------



## mininik (Jan 10, 2007)

They are both adorable, but I would pick #1.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 10, 2007)

: no. 1 has 16 votes

No. 2 has 8 votes 

keep voting. 

The children are loving this.They are trying to talk us into keeping both.

thanks alot,

melissa


----------



## appypintolady (Jan 10, 2007)

puppy #2 has my vote, she looks stockier, more bone than #1. I think her markings are more attractive also.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 10, 2007)

: NO. 1 HAS 16 VOTES

NO. 2 HAS 9 VOTES

MELISSA



:


----------



## sharon (Jan 11, 2007)

You keep #1 and send me #2. Way too cute!! :bgrin


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 11, 2007)

: WE STILL CAN'T DECIDE WHICH PUPPY.



:

I THINK WE WILL KEEP THEM BOTH, UNTIL THE BRINDLE MALE AND BRINDLE FEMALE SALE. MAYBE THE GIRLS CAN DECIDE BY THEN WHICH PUPPY THEY WILL DECIDE ON.

THE TWO BRINDLE PUPPIES WOULD LOVE GREAT HOMES.

PM US IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN THE BRINDLES.

MELISSA


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2007)

I sure wish that I could get one of the brindles, they are absolutely adorable!!

I would have a hard time raising puppies, I always want to keep all of my FOALS, imagine if I had puppies too, lol!

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 11, 2007)

: Magic

I agree selling puppies or foals is very hard to let them go. We try to make sure they go to good homes. I also like to check on the foals or puppies by email if possible to see how their are doing.



:

Thanks melissa


----------



## sharon (Jan 11, 2007)

I love brindles and would love to see pics. If they were dirt cheap and you were closer. I'd take the female off your hands. We have a tight budget these days. :no:


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 11, 2007)

sharon said:


> I love brindles and would love to see pics. If they were dirt cheap and you were closer. I'd take the female off your hands. We have a tight budget these days. :no:


Sharon,

The brindle female picture above.

thanks melissa



:


----------



## runamuk (Jan 11, 2007)

Very easy...number 1 is a definate keeper.......very good boxer type on that one and very feminine :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd keep em' both!



:


----------



## jdomep (Jan 12, 2007)

I know this is all in fun but #2 would be my pick. She looks so layed back



:


----------



## bfogg (Jan 12, 2007)

I would end up keeping them all.

Bonnie


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 12, 2007)

No. 1 has 17 votes

no. 2 has 11 votes

BOTH PUPPIES LOVE CHILDREN. WE HAVE CHILDREN WOULD PLAY WILL THEM DAILY. EITHER PUPPY WOULD BE GREAT FOR ANYONE. THE NO. 2 HAS MORE ENERGY THEN NO. 1. NO. 1 IS MORE LAY PUPPY.

TAKE CARE,

WE ARE STILL UNSURE WHICH ONE AT THIS TIME. WE ARE TRYING TO SELL THE BRINDLE PUPPIES FIRST.

THANKS EVERYONE AND YOU CAN KEEP VOTING

MELISSA


----------



## barrelchick93 (Jan 12, 2007)

#1




:



:


----------



## TTF (Jan 12, 2007)

:



:



: #1!!!! These puppies are especially adorable compared to most I've EVER seen. Send the other one up to me! :lol:


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 26, 2007)

: Hello Everyone

We have decide to keep the darker fawn no.1. We still haven't sold her sister, who knows she made stay as well. I sold the brindle female. We have someone coming to look at the last brindle one the brindle male. I am taking them for their 2nd shots this sat. I need to take new pictures they have grown alot,

thanks melissa

ps.

we need help naming this nice puppy. We have other dogs name London, Paris and Sidney(sid) we are trying to think of something along those lines.Any ideals would be great.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 26, 2007)

I decide to make a new thread about the puppies.

you can see if we decide on the boxer puppy thread

thanks again,

melissa


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 30, 2007)

: We sold no.2 fawn boxer today to a nice family in h'burg,ms. We will miss her.

thanks to all who voted.

picture of no.2 we sold with my neice last night. look at how much they have grown.


----------

